# Looking for a water filter for my home



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

So I just purchased a Berkey Water Filter setup for my home (the one on Amazon: Berkey BK4X2-BB Big Berkey Drinking Water Filtration System with 4 Filters - 2 Black Filters and 2 Fluoride Filters 2.25 Gallon). Turns out the water from the filter made me very sick and so I had to return it. As such, I'm trying to find a water filtration system for daily use for our home plus obviously a water filtration system that if the grid goes down, we can filter/purify water at the level that Berkey promises.

Anyone have any recommendations on something they've personally used? We also travel in a RV periodically so I'd love to get something that can be easily transported like the Berkey setup.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

First I've ever heard of anyone getting sick off of filtered water. Do you know what the cause was??

In the meantime, you might consider looking into a Reverse Osmosis System. iSpring makes a number of models, and if you go to their website, you can find all their info. They also have unbelievably AWESOME customer service, and would be happy to answer all your questions by phone. Really!

http://123filter.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Look in to a UV filter to add on maybe. Not sure how portable they are. When I was on a well, we had a Big Blue filter, then to the pump filter, then through a UV filter, and finally the reverse osmosis up under the sink. Didn't matter how fresh those other filters were; when that UV filter life was up, I knew it almost instantly with the upset it brought me. I guess it's just that one little bug that the material filters can't grab? Never did figure it out.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been using those ceramic filters that you run between two five gallon buckets going on five years now, daily use. Get em on Ebay and they work great, so far as I can tell. Filtered hundreds and hundreds of gallons of harsh alkaline Nevada desert water.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, that's really too bad you got sick. What happened to you? We've been using a berky for almost a year now and love it. Did you follow the directions for setting up the filters? You have to run water through them prior to use. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sickness could just be coincidence - while i had set up issues and leaks with my berkey now i am quite sure it is doing its prescribed job quite well. You can easily smell the difference let alone taste it. Just wish it would fit in my fridge!


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

acidMia said:


> Look in to a UV filter to add on maybe. Not sure how portable they are. When I was on a well, we had a Big Blue filter, then to the pump filter, then through a UV filter, and finally the reverse osmosis up under the sink. Didn't matter how fresh those other filters were; when that UV filter life was up, I knew it almost instantly with the upset it brought me. I guess it's just that one little bug that the material filters can't grab? Never did figure it out.


Do you have a link for those? I'm genuinely interested in finding a replacement that is gravity filtered.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

Annie said:


> Wow, that's really too bad you got sick. What happened to you? We've been using a berky for almost a year now and love it. Did you follow the directions for setting up the filters? You have to run water through them prior to use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Yup, I followed the instructions closely and ran the water through them. After drinking the water, within about 2 minutes I had to run to the bathroom...would develop severe stomach cramps. It was painful and it happened every single time immediately after drinking the water.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sickness could just be coincidence - while i had set up issues and leaks with my berkey now i am quite sure it is doing its prescribed job quite well. You can easily smell the difference let alone taste it. Just wish it would fit in my fridge!


Yeh I really wish it was a coincidence or I just got a bad filter, not sure. But it made me so sick every time I drank the water.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

I just found a different Berkey filter. The one I had was the black filters, but they also offer a version with ceramic filters. Think I'm gonna give those a try as I really want a reliable gravity water filter for my house.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I just bought a Berkey a couple of weeks ago so I hope this is just an isolated incident. I called myself researching water filters and kept coming back to this one. Keep us updated on how this does for you. My plan has been just to tuck it away until needed but now I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I put "Pur Filter " on my kitchen sink , it works great . " $20" .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I put "Pur Filter " on my kitchen sink , it works great . " $20" .


That Pur works good for sediments and some chemicals, I think it has some carbon, but does nothing to remove pathogens. I had one and it made the water taste better.

Concerning the Berkeys, the black filters have had a dubious past but are supposed to remove viruses. The Berkey ceramic filters/"candles" are more robust and can be cleaned although they will only remove things down to bacterial size. Both have a carbon core so will remove organics until the carbon becomes saturated.

A local source has the berkey ceramic "candles" for $20 each. I put together a 4 candle, two 5-gal bucket system for < $100 with pumbing. If I'm worried about virues I can add a few drops of bleach before filtering or put my Sawyer 0.02 filter on the outlet.

The Sawyer 0.02 by itself will do all biologicals but has no carbon element. I'm working on a small portable DIY carbon inline filter to use with the Sawyer for BOB/backpacking.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> That Pur works good for sediments and some chemicals, I think it has some carbon, but does nothing to remove pathogens. I had one and it made the water taste better.
> 
> Concerning the Berkeys, the black filters have had a dubious past but are supposed to remove viruses. The Berkey ceramic filters/"candles" are more robust and can be cleaned although they will only remove things down to bacterial size. Both have a carbon core so will remove organics until the carbon becomes saturated.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal on those ceramic filters. They're about $30 each on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/Berkey-SSCF-...784221&sr=1-4&keywords=berkey+ceramic+filters).

I do have a Sawyer water filter as well in my backpack, so might use those 2 in combination.

Thanks for that insight...this is super helpful. Just wish the black water filters wouldn't kill my stomach. Guess I'd an odd ball.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

ciprep said:


> Do you have a link for those? I'm genuinely interested in finding a replacement that is gravity filtered.


None of those that I mentioned are gravity fed, nor are they very portable. Just so you know up front.

Here are links to things similar to what I had:

Big Blue
https://thewaterfilterestore.com/co...ac20-bb-cartridge-155249-43?variant=979591887

UV Filter
https://thewaterfilterestore.com/co...pm-30mj-25gpm-part-uvd1000?variant=1018420395

Reverse Osmosis
https://thewaterfilterestore.com/co...everse-osmosis-water-system?variant=888533239

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## BettyC (Oct 7, 2016)

Before buying a good water purifier there are some features that you could check into.First of all you have to check the quality of the water.This can be done by simply selecting the water that purifies the best.If you live in an area where the electric supply is erratic then you could select an RO purifier or a UV with storage and most importantly ease of operation.Select a water purifier that is easy to use and highly efficient at the same time.I recently bought a water purifier from a water purifier appliance store called best brand appliance. You could just check online for reviews and buy accordingly.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I like, havent tried, the Sawyers. As I travel allot, they would be great for filtering tap water etc.


----------



## ciprep (May 3, 2016)

I gave Berkey another try and went with the ceramic filter (instead of the black filters I originally had). Works great and not upsetting my stomach like it did before.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What are we trying to filter out? If its something very bad it cant be filtered. Steam distillation is how the Lord cleans up poison water. Bound to be the best way.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

The Lord also uses massive dilution along with evaporation. In a closed distillation system you are keeping anything with a lower or equal boiling point to water.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My son has a very rare condition where he has to avoid copper ingestion AT ALL, . . . meaning 0.000%

He got introduced to Berkey, . . . and introduced me. Neither of us have ever had any problems.

BUT, . . . as an alternative, he uses a little table top still, . . . distillation process. His Dr. says it is working for him, . . . 

We have the 1 gallon travel Berkey we use at our house, . . . makes all the coffee, cooking, and drinking water my wife and I need for our daily functions.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## eric (Sep 28, 2021)

I suggest simpure water filter for you,I've been using for a very long time


----------

